# Installation issues ( it should "no" star for the moment)



## dbhost

You got pics?

FWIW, I HATE my Craftsman Professional fence on my HF Band Saw, but at least aligning it is a no brainer… Just had to make shims, and use their clamps (Would have been better off drilling & tapping some bolt holes, but oh well…).

Harbor Freight USED to sell a "prescision band saw fence" that has dropped out of the catalog in the last year. I should have grabbed that one…


----------



## b2rtch

"Harbor Freight USED to sell a "precision band saw fence" that has dropped out of the catalog in the last year. I should have grabbed that one…" 
I tried t get this one but very unfortunately it is no longer available.


----------



## PurpLev

sounds more like an incompatibility issue with the HF bandsaw more than a faulty fence.

the Kreg fence description does say that it works with MANY bandsaws out of the box, and requires some modification to work with others. this one would be the "others".

give us an updated review once you actually have experience with the fence as to how it performs  and good luck with the installation. money saved, is work earned sometimes


----------



## b2rtch

" sounds more like an incompatibility issue with the HF band saw more than a faulty fence" 
The issue is that the mounting surface for the fence, on the table, is not square with the top of the table.


----------



## PurpLev

So if I understand you correctly, the problem here is the bandsaw's own table that is not machined well enough right? this has nothing to do with the fence?


----------



## b2rtch

Correct, unless I find more problems later.
If you notice , I did not say anything about the fence being the cause of my issues.
I wrote that I have issues installing this fence and not because of the fence.


----------



## williams

This is typical of things. Fences rarely square in all directions, only the working ends. Circ saw bases rairly parallel to blade, etc.


----------



## woodsmithshop

I installed this fence on a Taiwan made bandsaw and later on my Powermatic with no problems with either one, it has been a very good fence, much better than the fences that came with either saw.


----------



## tunkvalleycustomwood

i learned a loong time ago you buy from harbour freight you get what you pay for.nothing but junk.


----------



## b2rtch

I always have been very satisfied with what I bought at HF and I have been buying tools from HF for 20 years or so.
I went home tonight and I took the table out of the saw and I sanded the fence mounting surfaces square to the table on my Rigid sander . 
Now everything is fine and the fence fits very well.
End of the story.


----------



## Norv

Pardon my French…but you bought a 10$ saw and a 200$ fence????


----------



## b2rtch

I am afraid you are wrong, I paid $100.00 for the saw and $127.00 for the fence.
By the way this very same saw is sold under different names for up to $800.00 (Jet)


----------



## ericandcandi

Good fence. I have one on my Delta and it works like a charm. Sorry to here you are having problems.


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you , the problems very easily fixed.


----------



## boboswin

I wonder if you had "clamped" the fence in place and then drilled the mounting holes if your problems would not ahve been less?
If I would not fit on the table when clamped in place you might have saved yourself a lot of grief.

Bob


----------



## radfrac

I have the same saw and the same fence and the same problem. The HF table casting is indeed thin and the fence mounting holes are too high. I cut up an old framing square and used it to make a new set of mounts below the table. The thin gauge steel works great since it really doesn't bear any load.


----------



## JohnGray

I have the same saw (and a Kreg precision fence) and the same issue a gap. I called Kreg and they told me to to*&^gh [email protected]#T they did not have a fix for the problem.


----------



## dbhost

I was going to ask if you had a sander you could use to square up the mounting bosses, but it appears you beat me to the idea…

I have repeatedly considered upgrading to the Kreg fence, this is good info to keep in mind for the gotchas…

Don't worry about the HF haters. Just keep plugging away in your shop with a fatter wallet…


----------



## Abbott

My shop would not be anywhere near as well equipped as it is without Harbor Freight. I still don't purchase a few things there but I have good results with many of their items.

That Kreg fence sure looks like a good one.


----------



## PurpLev

I personally don't have anything against HF. I never purchased anything from them, so I can't really speak of their stuff.

What I do find surprisingly though is that this review is supposed to be about the Kreg Fence, but it doesn't address the Kreg fence at all. The only thing addressed here so far is just the frustration that was caused by the machining of the HF bandsaw table itself.

Why would a poorly machined bandsaw table warrant a 3 Star rating to the Kreg Fence - this is what I'm curious about. This whole thread seems like it would be better fitted as a Forum thread dealing with adjusting the HF bandsaw table to accept a 3rd party fence.

that aside - glad to see you got the issue resolved! hopefully we can get an actual review of the fence- I AM interested to hear about THAT.


----------



## boboswin

I'm with Purplev on this.
We have to be fair when assessing a product. 
It helps if we have had some experience with the product "type" other than the one time situatiion with a single product of the type.
Earlier on this thread I asked why the product was not temporarily fitted ( clamped in place) before attempting and installation.
I have to assume that the poster overlooked the question.


----------



## miles125

I don't get the whole idea of a bandsaw fence that locks down paralel to the blade. Rarely have i encountered a pristine blade on a bandsaw that didn't warrant the need to skew the fence to one side or the other to track correctly. Maybe this fence does that?


----------



## woodsmithshop

the fence is adjustable to allow for drift.
I have to agree with Purplev also.
the post started out as a review of the fence, but it was about the band saw instead


----------



## hairy

I have that fence, and 2 bandsaws, a Jet and a Delta. It will interchange easily. They use different bolt holes, the 2 in the center very near each other, but there are no problems going from one to the other. It's a very good fence. You will be glad to have it when you get it going.


----------



## reggiek

I would argue the fact that it is hard to assess a products performance when it is reviewed as attached to a substandard tool. I am not a big fan of HF…luckily, they are far away from my area…so I purchase my stuff online and from manufacturers I trust and who have decent ratings. I consider HF as throw away tools, like Black and Decker, and Craftsman.

Kreg makes good products. I don't have the fence discussed here…but do know several folks that do and they rate the fence highly. My BS is a Grizzly and the fence it was supplied with is adequate (especially when combined with the additional jigs I have made for it) for my needs.


----------



## closetguy

I've had this fence on my Steel City 14" for about two years now. I use it to cut all my bookmarks. It works very well.


----------



## DamnYankee

I've been looking at this fence for my recently acquired bandsaw (a 1980's 14" Buffalo I bought for $130). However, my BS does not even have mounting holes/sockets for a fence so I would have to drill (and tap?) holes for any fence I added. As a result I will definitely keep this post in mind when I do.


----------



## CTM2012

I got this as a gift to myself for my birthday, and I have absolutely nothing negative to say about it. I feel bad if someone can't install it. I had to drill my table to fit it, but I knew this from the start as I have an older bandsaw, and the kreg website acknowledge that this modification would be necessary. If you need a fence, especially if your using your bandsaw as the main work horse of your shop, then take the time to figure out how to install this to your machine, you won't regret it.


----------

